# Managing Collections with Calibre



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

soo. I have 875 books/documents to put on my Kindle. They are all beautifully organized and tagged in Calibre. I am thinking that now that I have my beautiful Kindle 3 the thing to do is move them over in batches and then put them in the appropriate collection. IE move all the romantic suspense over at once. Mark it as such and then, all of another genre, say mystery, because when i start adding things to a collection the books I moved over most recently will show up first.

Does that make sense? Am I missing an easier way?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you already have a Kindle (other than a K1) and already have collections set up, just get all your books onto your K3 and then import your collections from your previous device using the link on your archived items list. If you make sure your books are there first, then any books allocated to a collection on your old device should slot into their respective collections automatically on your K3. But the order is important. Books first, then collections. You can't import your collections one at a time so all your books have to be on first.

On the other hand, if this is your first Kindle with collections, then yes, a good way to do it would be to set up your collections one at a time and download the books for each collection separately - although you may want some books in more than one collection, depending on how you're choosing to organise them. If you sort by collections then only books not already in a collection will show up on the home screen after your list of collections, making it easy to see which ones you haven't dealt with yet.

Either way, don't download too many books all at once as the indexing process could freeze up your Kindle - although we're told that the higher spec K3 should be able to cope faster than older models.

EDIT: if you already have your books in calibre, you will still have to download any Amazon books direct from Amazon for this Kindle. You can't use the file you downloaded for a previous Kindle or for Kindle for PC etc on your new device. The files are device specific.


----------

